# Important info about problem with 4.6L and 5.4L



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well just got info. So I would like to let anyone know about this new stuff. That why I stick with motorcraft oil filter for Ford engine.

20780 1997-2009 MULTIPLE VEHICLE - 4.6L/5.4L - ENGINE TICKING AND/OR RATTLE NOISE
MULTIPLE VEHICLE LINES WITH 4.6L OR 5.4L ENGINE MAY EXPERIENCE AN ENGINE TICKING OR RATTLE NOISE THAT SOUNDS LIKE A STUCK TAPPET (HLA). THIS MAY BE DUE TO THE DETERIORATION OF AN AFTERMARKET OIL FILTER. VEHICLES WITH THIS CONDITION HAVE LOW OIL PRESSURE AT ONE CYLINDER HEAD ONLY, WHILE MAIN PRESSURES ARE NORMAL. DISLODGED MATERIAL FROM THE AFTERMARKET OIL FILTER BLOCKS THE CAM CAP OIL PASSAGE, EITHER AT CYLINDER #4 (RIGHT BANK REAR) OR CYLINDER #5 (LEFT BANK FRONT).FOR VCT EQUIPPED ENGINES, INSPECT THE VCT VALVE BODY AND THE OIL PASSAGES UNDER THE FIRST CAM CAP. FORD RECOMMENDS THE USE OF FORD APPROVED FILTERS ONLY.* DAMAGE TO ENGINES CAUSED BY AFTERMARKET OIL FILTERS ARE NOT COVERED UNDER WARRANTY.
EFFECTIVE DATE: 05/01/2009 *


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

just a note to go along with that, auto trany the small one if you start hearing what sounds like a valve or tappet problem ( comes and goes) drop your tranny pan, the overdive bands start to go and the bearing on the exitshaft likes to sieze up grinding into the tailend of the case. Contributing factor to this is dry u joints on drive shaft. Thought I had the oil filter problem turned out it was tranny. OUCH$$$


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

I am calling BS w/ Ford. I would say NAPA gold oil filters I use are much better than the Motorcrap filter that cost how much? Ford trying to sell parts and blaming everyone else for their quality/build issues! How come no other manufacturer has a problem with this? If the filter meets the automakers warranty standards Ford should have no leg to stand on with this. What is next, I cannot use amsoil or Mobil 1, I need to use motorcraft oil as well?


----------

